# Josh Smith's vertical leap about 38 inches in Phoenix - works hard in workout



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/0607suns0607.html

When he went up, up and away, Josh Smith jumped out at Suns brass Sunday.

The America West Arena apparatus that measures prospects' vertical leaps had to be extended for the first time after Smith went above the standard height.

Smith's vertical leap was 37 3/4 inches, supporting the 6-foot-8 swingman's reputation as the most athletic player available in the June 24 draft. Smith is a Georgian who just graduated from Virginia's Oak Hill Academy, where he played as a senior. 

"Josh Smith is an unbelievable talent," Suns coach Mike D'Antoni said. "Athletically, he's probably one of the best leapers I've seen. He's got a lot of upside and a lot of talent."

The Suns knew he could jump, but they have plenty of other characteristics to ponder if Smith is still available when Phoenix picks at No. 7. Many of the queries have to do with his effort, something that was not an issue Sunday, as it had been in his previous workout in Charlotte, N.C. When stoked, Smith responded Sunday.

"That's what they say about high school kids," D'Antoni said of Smith's reputation for inconsistent effort. "When you're so talented and it comes so easily - he's never been pushed - that's something you need to be careful about saying. I've never seen a high school kid have a lot of effort.



Wow, they had to reset the aparatus? That's nuts. 

It's good to see that Smith responded to his bad press and gave a lot of effort in his workout. He's young a learning, and maybe he doesn't know yet just how hard he will have to work at the NBA level, but it is encouraging to know that he is figuring it out.

I actually expected Smith to have a slightly higher jump than that, but it doesn't matter too much. He's got long arms, and that's really far up in the air for a guy as big as he is. Definitely a freak.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Oh dear god, if phoenix are planning to draft a wing man it probably means theres truth to the matrix trade rumors. Dayam, we cant lose the matrix, that would be terrible. 

I mean drafting a teenager isnt for bench depth, they arent expected to produce. If the kid turns out, where do we slot him in? 

You know putting the tmac kobe aside, if we can get a decent point and resign keon to a long term deal, we're instantly a good team. Steve nash would be good.

As for josh smith, thats good to hear hes playing well.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Re-sign Keon? He hasn't played all year. Why would the Suns risk that? 

As for Josh Smith, I think he is one of the HS players if he gets into a good situation could produce right away. He just needs minutes immediately to play through his growing pains and gain confidence.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

He responded the way I was hoping he would. He won't be available for the Sixers (which is probably best for him), after that work out. Also, I think if the Suns draft him that doesn't necessarily mean they trade the Matrix, since they do need depth at the wings.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

So who has more "athleticism" Travis Outlaw or Josh Smith? Both can jump out of the gym, Outlaw can reportedly touch the top of the backboard.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

He has literally off the charts leaping ability lol For some reason I expected Josh Smith's vert to be like 44 or something totally INSANE but 38 is still incredible considering he is 6'8. Anyone know what Lebron's vert was measured as? also i did not think of this until now but IF(Big IF) Josh had gone to Indiana do you guys think he could have avg 30/40 plus points a game against NCAA level players?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> So who has more "athleticism" Travis Outlaw or Josh Smith? Both can jump out of the gym, Outlaw can reportedly touch the top of the backboard.


Travis Outlaw has got to have a higher vertical than Smith. I think that Josh Smith has more developed basketball skills right now though.


----------



## Hurtch (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kezersoze</b>!
> also i did not think of this until now but IF(Big IF) Josh had gone to Indiana do you guys think he could have avg 30/40 plus points a game against NCAA level players?


Uhhhh...no.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Seriously, I really like what i've been hearing of Smith, but i just DONT want him to go to the suns. Matrix has to stay!


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

That is a sick vertical. When I was his age, I had a few years of vertical leap training, and measured at 31.5 inches which was among the best at my school but with a running start, 36. 38 inches is just crazy. Probably puts him in the top 5 in the NBA in vertical leap. We all hear about 40+ verticals and think a player measuring under 40 means not much, but I would say that very few have accurately measured 40 inch verticals. Even in the lighter weight class of olympic weightlifters, (athletes known to have the highest verticals in the world) a true 40+ vertical is hard to come by. Josh was probably tested under strict rules, meaning no step, not even half step vertical leaps (which can add up to two inches). In a running start, expect Josh to be able to get up as high as 43 inches.


----------



## Dreamteam29 (Apr 4, 2004)

*re*

I think that if Smith just gets a few steps he can probably rise even more than that. Micheal "Wild Thing" Wilson from the Globetrotters (the guy who dunked on the 12 foot net) had a standing vert of 38 inches, but with a step or two he could get up to nearly 50 inches.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i don't really get how smith's leap only measured 38" (not that high in my books unless it was from a complete standstill) if the apparatus had to be extended. wasn't luke jackson's measured at 39" without such an extension (i believe the increments reached the top of the backboard). 

if smith can get his head to the rim (and i think he can) he has a 40" (at least) in my books.


----------



## Allen Iverson (Nov 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> That is a sick vertical. When I was his age, I had a few years of vertical leap training, and measured at 31.5 inches which was among the best at my school but with a running start, 36. 38 inches is just crazy. Probably puts him in the top 5 in the NBA in vertical leap. We all hear about 40+ verticals and think a player measuring under 40 means not much, but I would say that very few have accurately measured 40 inch verticals. Even in the lighter weight class of olympic weightlifters, (athletes known to have the highest verticals in the world) a true 40+ vertical is hard to come by. Josh was probably tested under strict rules, meaning no step, not even half step vertical leaps (which can add up to two inches). In a running start, expect Josh to be able to get up as high as 43 inches.


What kind of training? Exercises at home, or did you have a personal trainer?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> i don't really get how smith's leap only measured 38" (not that high in my books unless it was from a complete standstill) if the apparatus had to be extended. wasn't luke jackson's measured at 39" without such an extension (i believe the increments reached the top of the backboard).
> 
> if smith can get his head to the rim (and i think he can) he has a 40" (at least) in my books.


Yeah who cares about 38"? Wasn't Luke Jackson's 39"?


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Allen Iverson</b>!
> 
> 
> What kind of training? Exercises at home, or did you have a personal trainer?


No personal trainer. Besides, I knew more about weight training than any coach at my high school, or any fitness club. Basically I combined a powerlifting routine with depth jumps (5 sets of 20 three times a week), and played a lot of ball. If you're interested in the method I used to make gains check out this link and these articles: "The Squat Workout," "How to Bench 500 easy" (I wish!), "Percent Training," and "More on the Conjugate method."

http://www.deepsquatter.com/strength/archives/index.htm


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> That is a sick vertical. When I was his age, I had a few years of vertical leap training, and measured at 31.5 inches which was among the best at my school but with a running start, 36. 38 inches is just crazy. Probably puts him in the top 5 in the NBA in vertical leap. We all hear about 40+ verticals and think a player measuring under 40 means not much, but I would say that very few have accurately measured 40 inch verticals. Even in the lighter weight class of olympic weightlifters, (athletes known to have the highest verticals in the world) a true 40+ vertical is hard to come by. Josh was probably tested under strict rules, meaning no step, not even half step vertical leaps (which can add up to two inches). In a running start, expect Josh to be able to get up as high as 43 inches.


Good stuff, mysterio, but are you sure that wasn't his running start jump figure? I'm not sure which of the two jump measures they are talking about here.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

I doubt that was his running jump measurement. but 6'8 220 with a standing 38inch vertical is SICK!


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I see Josh Smith as at least the third best player in this draft. He's got the Miles/Outlaw/Ebi-type body and athleticism, but he's already got a lightness on his feet, a "smoothness" that makes him a natural 3, not 4 stuck in a 3's body like Outlaw (and to a lesser extent, Ebi and Miles). I think the sky is the limit for this kid. He's already got the stroke, which probably already puts him ahead of where the other guys of his body type will ever be.


----------



## ATM (Jun 23, 2003)

38 standing for a guy his size is sick, he's obviously not going to be putting up a 50 inch vert like Ronnie Fields standing still, but he should have some monster dunks this year.

I read that JR Smith's running vert is 44, is this accurate?


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

See, people often have the wrong interpretation of vertical jump. MOST teams, schools, camps, etc test vertical jump from a standstill. Occasionally, they'll give you the half step. 38 inches is remarkable for someone 6'8 or 6'9. Lebron's is noooooowhere near 38 inches from a standstill. Lebron is a one foot leaper, not a two foot leaper. He has to run to get up, while Josh smith can just go from a standstill and soar. To put this into prospective, I remember at the predraft testing two years ago, Amare Stoudemire (a freak athlete) had I believe a 34 inch vertical from a standstill. I have the printout somewhere around here, I'll post all of the numbers of the players when I find it. But you have to understand, that Josh smith obviously gets up higher when he runs. He did a between the legs dunk in a high school game easily. Now don't get me wrong, I'm not saying Josh Smith will be an all star, or the best player in the draft or anything, I'm just saying that he really is a freak and will be a whole lot of fun to watch for whatever team he plays for next year.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Jesus, I didn't realize that was a standing no-step jump figure. That's almost untouchable.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ATM</b>!
> 
> I read that JR Smith's running vert is 44, is this accurate?


Of course not.

Vertical is always from a standing stance and not with a step. That's exactly why it is so crazy that people actually believe that there are so many players with 40+ verticals.


----------

